# few questions from a military girlfriend!



## astrokara (27 Jun 2013)

Hello everyone! 

My name is Kara and my boyfriend is currently in St-Jean and will complete his training next month. From there he is going to Borden for a year, and I would love to go up there with him. However, there are just a few things that I'm curious about and don't know where else to turn!

Is it worth him trying to get a PMQ in Borden, or is it better for us to find an apartment in Barrie? I don't know that it's any cheaper for a PMQ, and I've even heard that they don't come with a fridge or an oven (?) and I'm just unsure of what the best course of action is. Is it a huge commute from the city to the base?

Also, what are my chances of finding a civilian job in Borden? I have a Sociology degree from Dalhousie University and am bilingual, if that improves my chances at all. 

Thanks so much in advance for your help! I'm excited about this whole new world that the military has opened up for my guy & me and our future together!

- Kara


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2013)

astrokara said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Kara and my boyfriend is currently in St-Jean and will complete his training next month. From there he is going to Borden for a year, and I would love to go up there with him. However, there are just a few things that I'm curious about and don't know where else to turn!
> 
> ...



You may be jumping the gun a bit here.

I am not sure that he would be able to get a PMQ in Borden as a Crse Candidate.  Your marital status has not been clarified, other than being a "girlfriend".  Are you Common-law?  If not, it is not likely that he will get a PMQ for the two of you to move into.

It is not likely that you will have that many job opportunities in Borden, but Barrie is about a 30 minute drive.  Even Barrie may be tough for a discerning job seeker, but it is also a 'satellite' community of Toronto, with good bus and rail commuting services.....as well as being on Hwy 400.


----------



## astrokara (27 Jun 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You may be jumping the gun a bit here.
> 
> I am not sure that he would be able to get a PMQ in Borden as a Crse Candidate.  Your marital status has not been clarified, other than being a "girlfriend".  Are you Common-law?  If not, it is not likely that he will get a PMQ for the two of you to move into.
> 
> It is not likely that you will have that many job opportunities in Borden, but Barrie is about a 30 minute drive.  Even Barrie may be tough for a discerning job seeker, but it is also a 'satellite' community of Toronto, with good bus and rail commuting services.....as well as being on Hwy 400.




Ah! From my understanding and from what his staff is telling him, he certainly has the right to apply for once since his course in Borden is longer than a year. Maybe I'm confused, or just being confusing - I suppose what I really want to know is if the PMQs at Borden are worth the struggle or if we should find somewhere in Barrie. 

Thanks for the info on work in Borden/Barrie - even though it's a bit discouraging I appreciate the insight


----------



## MikeL (27 Jun 2013)

Are you common law or not?

If not, your boyfriend would be a "single member" and AFAIK he would be required to live in barracks.  Once your boyfriend clears into Borden, he can inquire about PMQs or living off base from his chain of command at PAT Pl/PRETC and again when he begins a course at one of the school's on base(assuming his DP1/QL3 is there).


----------



## Loachman (27 Jun 2013)

The specific conditions of his move to Borden could also be an influencing factor.

What is his intended trade?


----------



## astrokara (27 Jun 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Are you common law or not?
> 
> If not, your boyfriend would be a "single member" and AFAIK he would be required to live in barracks.  Once your boyfriend clears into Borden, he can inquire about PMQs or living off base from his chain of command at PAT Pl/PRETC and again when he begins a course at one of the school's on base(assuming his DP1/QL3 is there).



We are not common-law, no. I understand it makes it a whole hell of a lot harder for many reasons, and what's frustrating is that we need to live together to become common-law... but we can't live together unless we're common-law. Ha. Typical. Do you know how long the process might be for him to request to live off base/in a PMQ? I really appreciate your reply.




			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> The specific conditions of his move to Borden could also be an influencing factor.
> 
> What is his intended trade?



He is AVN Tech. I don't know as much about the trades as I should, so I'm not sure what sort of factors would influence it all! Thanks for taking the time to get back to me, it's all pretty confusing and while I can't talk to him very much I need to find other ways to make sense of it all. This forum really helps!


----------



## MikeL (27 Jun 2013)

When your boyfriend arrives in Borden he will have to speak with his chain of command to see if he will be allowed to live out of the single quarters. I do not know if his chain of command will allow a single member to live in a PMQ or off base while in PAT Pl/PRETC or if his QL3/DP1 course staff will allow it either. 

Also if allowed, a single member in the training system may be a lower priority for base housing, compared to members with families, etc

If he is told no, and that he has to live in barracks, you wouldn't be able to live with him until he completes his training and is posted to his unit.  Near the end of his course, he may be able to apply for a PMQ, or he may have to wait until he arrives there.  Again, a single member AFAIK would be a lower priority to find a PMQ compared to a family, etc.  If he can't get a PMQ,  he can find a place off base and you can live with him there.  But, if he is unable to get a PMQ or a place off base and ends up living in single quarters(barracks) you would not be allowed to live with him in the barracks.


----------



## Loachman (27 Jun 2013)

astrokara said:
			
		

> He is AVN Tech. I don't know as much about the trades as I should, so I'm not sure what sort of factors would influence it all! Thanks for taking the time to get back to me, it's all pretty confusing and while I can't talk to him very much I need to find other ways to make sense of it all. This forum really helps!



He will be going to CFSATE (Canadian Forces School of Aerospace Technology and Engineering), then, and most likely avoiding PRETC.

I know of CFSATE course members sharing a PMQ recently, so there is a possibility.

Hopefully, someone with recent experience at CFSATE (pronounced "siff-sate") will stumble upon this thread and give you some better answers.


----------



## mariomike (27 Jun 2013)

This may, or may not, help.

CFSATE
"Am I entitled to a PMQ since I will be a course candidate?"
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101393.0


----------



## PAdm (27 Jun 2013)

I like the fact that you are asking.  Military members need a strong support network they can rely on. 

As an HR guy, I just wanted to manage your expectations a tad - at the risk of again being too blunt, you do not exist. The CF can barely cope with spouses (married or common law).  There is no recognition or benefits for girlfriend. So for us, the Member is a family of one (a.k.a single rat) and treated as such.  All benefits/applications/etc are based on his single status. My advice has never changed over the decades - get married or you are simply invisible to the system.  If you do not mind being invisible and afforded no benefits whatsoever, then carry on.  WRT not being able to cohabit and thus qual for common law, you are correct and life sucks. That is why I default to the marriage advice as the system understands that and can cope. 

Keep asking questions as an informed better half makes for a better member in my opinion.


----------

